# How often is normal for a 5 month old to pee?



## tigress (Feb 6, 2008)

So, it seems I am getting hte point across to my puppy to pee outside... 

But today honestly she seemed to pee a lot more than normal (it may be because she has not did any excitement peeing either though). Usually I can get her to pee twice a day (I know that seems low, but she usually also pees a little out of excitement, especially if my roommate takes her out. She's stopped doing htat for me).

Today she peed at least 6 if not 7 times (all but the morning one outside and none out of excitement and hte morning one may or may not hve been done overnight not sure. I just found her bed had been peed on this morning).

Should I be worrying about urinary infection? Or her about to go into heat (I was hoping to spay her before then)? She does seem to be paying a bit of attention to her crotch but I know male dogs I've had lick hteir parts often so maybe that's just normal. I've had her for a week and a half and I know she's starting to recognize this place as home (she pulls real hard when we get near after our walk)... is maybe before she was holding her pee a lot cause she was uncomfortable and might be more comfortable now?


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I do know that many dogs regress in their potty training when they hit 5-6 months, so it's usually normal. Shippo forgot how to hold it for like a month around that time (so I just had to take him out more often)... then a month or so later, he suddenly was back on track lol... If she's been licking a lot more "down there" however, then perhaps a quick vet check is in order.


----------



## tigress (Feb 6, 2008)

Cheetah said:


> I do know that many dogs regress in their potty training when they hit 5-6 months, so it's usually normal. Shippo forgot how to hold it for like a month around that time (so I just had to take him out more often)... then a month or so later, he suddenly was back on track lol... If she's been licking a lot more "down there" however, then perhaps a quick vet check is in order.


Well, I'm not complaining about her regressing, in fact I am hopeful that she is showing progress (note my previous post asking if it seems like she might be getting hte idea). She had only one accident between today and yesterday (not sure if it was overnight or this morning) which means at least one accident free day (a record for her with me). She seems to go right away when we go out if she needs to go (in fact it almost seems to me to be almost silly to wait the full five minutes cause if she needs to go, she seems to go but I'll keep doing that until it seems more reliable).

I just so far in the little more than a week that I've had her I've only had her pee for me twice a day that isn't excitement peeing - usually just a few drops to a small puddle when she does this (which may be actually on the not as much as she should side). So today when she peed 6 or so times (6 at least outside, 7 if you count the peeing in the crate overnight/this morning) while it was great to take her out, have her find a spot and pee right away (ok, 2 times it was on her walk not whe I took her to her pee spot and one time she didn't make it to the pee spot but seemed to wait til we got outside as she had a few minutes to try to go inside before I took her out), it makes me a bit paranoid (I tend to worry easily. I'm sure the trainers at my Petsmart job are sick of me constantly asking if I'm on the right track).


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Sounds like you're doing great to me! >^_^<


----------



## tigress (Feb 6, 2008)

Cheetah said:


> Sounds like you're doing great to me! >^_^<


Except she peed in the crate again last night .


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Yeah, when I dealt with Shippo regressing, the same thing happened over here. It is frustrating sometimes, but you may have to just start taking her out in the middle of the night again until she adjusts.

I may have missed this, but are you taking up her water at night?


----------



## tigress (Feb 6, 2008)

Cheetah said:


> Yeah, when I dealt with Shippo regressing, the same thing happened over here. It is frustrating sometimes, but you may have to just start taking her out in the middle of the night again until she adjusts.
> 
> I may have missed this, but are you taking up her water at night?


Yeah I am. At 7-7:30 at night she no longer gets more water. 

If you saw my post int he dog training forum, not only did she pee overnight, I completely failed this morning. She was tyring to tell me she desperately needed to go out (this was after I feed and watered her. I wasn't too worried cause unlike eveyrthing I read she usually doesn't pee or poop right after she eats and it had only been like 10-20 minutes after I last took her out and I knew she had peed sometime in the night, she couldn't possibley need to go that bad yet, right?). I thought she was just whining cause she wasn't in the room (I should have known from the fact she was silent before even though I wasn't in hte room and that she sounded desperate). Missed an opportunity to reward her for going outside (and she really had to go... lots of liquid all over the crate).

I just hope she doesn't start getting used to peeing in hte crate . I'm a bad mommy. It's hard to tell between her whining if I'm not there (I try to keep her in the living room but I gotta hvae some time to feed the cats and one of htem won't eat if she's in the living room), whining cause she has to go, and whining (when in living room) cause she sees the braver cat. She's getting better about whining if I'm not in the room but I don't want to encourage her by appearing if she whines (which is why I didn't check on her when she was whining).


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Outside/untrained dogs will go every 70-90 minutes. Housetraining teaches them to hold it and tell you when they need to go and that will vary by whether they have been sleeping, how much water they've taken in and their activity level. So, there really isn't a hard and fast rule that you can follow. Each day will vary somewhat.


----------



## kongs mama (Oct 14, 2007)

My pup is 6 months old and he goes outside alot during the day if we are home, but I think alot of that is just playing outside even though it is 10 degrees outside. I do not take away his water bowl at all, and if I goto to bed at 10:00pm he will usually wake me up at about 3:30 and then that is it


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well once you get her over this hurtle of peeing in the house you will have to go thru it again at 8 months.


----------

